# Briggs intek popping from the exhaust?



## Okie294life (Nov 26, 2019)

i just got a toro super recycler with a Briggs 6.5 intek. Cleaned the carb bowl and jet, new fuel and spark plug. The engine runs good but will randomly “pop” for no reason. Is this just the state of Briggs, or could there be something going on? It only does it under no load conditions. The air filter seems okay. I remember the old flat head Briggs all used to pop...it’s annoying.


----------



## frank_ (Nov 27, 2019)

a random pop at idle is usually a sign of lean conditions, is there an idle mixture screw fitted ?


----------



## Okie294life (Dec 26, 2019)

frank_ said:


> a random pop at idle is usually a sign of lean conditions, is there an idle mixture screw fitted ?


There is, but it’s behind a Welch plug. I tried drilling it out, but these bastards want to make it near impossible to adjust anything. It is hard to start also so I’m thinking maybe i should try adjusting the valves before anything. It has ran for probably 15 years without anybody doing it I would bet.


----------



## Lionsfan (Dec 26, 2019)

Just a backyarder when it comes to small engines, but if it was me I'd take another look at the carb, sounds like your idle circuit is gunked up.


----------



## Okie294life (Dec 28, 2019)

You all were wrong and right. It was suspiciously hard to pull so I went ahead and set the valves, it got 100% easier to pull and started on the first rip, but the popping and weird smelling exhaust seemed to actually get worse, so I’m tearing into the carb now.


----------



## Manic84 (Dec 29, 2019)

Okie294life said:


> You all were wrong and right. It was suspiciously hard to pull so I went ahead and set the valves, it got 100% easier to pull and started on the first rip, but the popping and weird smelling exhaust seemed to actually get worse, so I’m tearing into the carb now.



Weird smelling exhaust? (oh boy, here come the jokes...) but seriously, what does it smell like, does it smell like a burning carbon/oil smell or something else, how would you describe it?


----------



## anlrolfe (Dec 29, 2019)

Does this series have a catalytic muffler?


----------



## anlrolfe (Dec 29, 2019)

Skip to 2:50


----------



## Okie294life (Dec 29, 2019)

Smells “gassy” like it’s running too rich or something. I got some parts coming this week plan to tear into the carb tomorrow or over the holiday to see if a cleaning will help.


----------



## Manic84 (Dec 30, 2019)

How does the needle, seat & float look, is it seating alright? fuel might've mixed into the oil, check it just to make sure.

"It was hard to start"... like resistance? after you adjusted the valves, that fixed it right?
On average how many pulls does it take to start?


----------



## Okie294life (Dec 30, 2019)

Manic84 said:


> How does the needle, seat & float look, is it seating alright? fuel might've mixed into the oil, check it just to make sure.
> 
> "It was hard to start"... like resistance? after you adjusted the valves, that fixed it right?
> On average how many pulls does it take to start?


----------



## Okie294life (Dec 30, 2019)

No gas in the oil, after adjusting the valves it takes just a couple of rips to start it and the, and the tension on the pull is a lot lot less...I took the carb apart and brushed all the passages. Broke the little butterfly rod, so waiting on another one of those to arrive. It basically fell apart when I took the carb off. Once I get all the back together we will see.


----------



## Manic84 (Dec 31, 2019)

Aw man that's a bummer, sorry that happened ... well, at least we've ruled out something else. Although, you might want to start looking for another carb, just in case. Keep us posted when you get working on it again. Good Luck!


----------



## Okie294life (Jan 2, 2020)

Manic84 said:


> Aw man that's a bummer, sorry that happened ... well, at least we've ruled out something else. Although, you might want to start looking for another carb, just in case. Keep us posted when you get working on it again. Good Luck!



Reinstalled the carb and the popping got “worse” and now it smells even more like gas in the exhaust. I got a carb coming, it’s 35$...of throw away goodness. For some reason I’ve never had any success cleaning or kitting these, same drill with my pressure washer Briggs also EXI.


----------



## Manic84 (Jan 4, 2020)

Hopefully the new carb will fix the problem, let us know what happens. Enjoy the weekend!


----------



## motorhead99999 (Jan 4, 2020)

Some of these were really picky on oil for hydrology lifters. Not sure if yours is or not most of the ones I’ve seen where in cub cadets. Iv had a couple dropped off that that I thought were blown up but the lifters get stuck out if you run to thick of oil. Something to look into.


----------



## Okie294life (Jan 4, 2020)

motorhead99999 said:


> Some of these were really picky on oil for hydrology lifters. Not sure if yours is or not most of the ones I’ve seen where in cub cadets. Iv had a couple dropped off that that I thought were blown up but the lifters get stuck out if you run to thick of oil. Something to look into.


When I set the valves everything seemed like it was doing what it should, unless one or both is “floating” somehow. I changed the oil with 30WT. What’s the fix otherwise?


----------



## motorhead99999 (Jan 4, 2020)

Okie294life said:


> When I set the valves everything seemed like it was doing what it should, unless one or both is “floating” somehow. I changed the oil with 30WT. What’s the fix otherwise?


It only happens when someone dumps to heavy of oil in them. Usually drain the oil and put recommended oil in it and runs like poop for a couple minutes then straightens out. 
Does your skip or anything? Could be coil or something breaking down also.


----------



## bigbadbob (Jan 4, 2020)

Subscribed
Have the same engine doing the same thing.
Carb was dirty/gunked from sitting when I got it.
Cleaned it all up. Runs great but you get the odd pop or miss or whatever,,.
Mines on a Scotts Mower.


----------



## frank_ (Jan 4, 2020)

its just the lean factory settings that have to pass epa, a briggs guy at a seminar told us to open the mainjet to cure it (drill it out) but he said he should,nt be telling us oficially
we have a lot of Italian mowers that randomly pop for the same reason in the uk too


----------



## Okie294life (Jan 4, 2020)

I tried the whole drilling out the Welch plug to reset the jet thing. They really set those suckers in there, must not want you doing that. I had thought about backing it out but think I drilled into the head of the jet screw, so no luck there couldn’t turn it.


----------



## Okie294life (Jan 6, 2020)

Okie294life said:


> I tried the whole drilling out the Welch plug to reset the jet thing. They really set those suckers in there, must not want you doing that. I had thought about backing it out but think I drilled into the head of the jet screw, so no luck there couldn’t turn it.


Carbity Carb Carb.....no popping now. It does run a little rough still, think I may need some neat tricks or helpful hints on valve adjustment. I went to down on each valve and clearances the rockers to .004. It was the easiest way I came across, probably not the most accurate though I’m sure. I couldn’t get the briggs method to work at all.


----------

